# extractor de aire con sensor de movimiento



## gloria diaz (Mar 18, 2007)

hola necesito saber como instalar un extractor para el baño pero con sensor de movimiento para cuando la personsa entre al baño se accione el extractor y despues que no detecte nadie en la zona para automaticamente por favor agradeceria alguna ayuda. gloria


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 18, 2007)

Primero pasate por un almacen de electricidad y se lo comentas.
Si no tienes dos posibilidades, pasar por alguna gran superficie y comprar alguna luz de jardin con detector y cambiar la bombilla por el ventilador.
O utilizar un sensor de alarma.


----------



## gloria diaz (Mar 21, 2007)

hola necesito un esquema para hacer un extractor de aire con un sensor de movimiento tengo todos los elementos lo que necesito es colaboracion para poder instalarlo si alguien me puede esplicar o mandar un esquema se lo agradeceria... gloria


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 22, 2007)

Otra opcion es conectarlo al interruptor de la luz del baño. Bastante efectivo y barato.
Si tenes el detector de una luz para jardin seguro tiene un relé que es lo que tenes que conectar al extractor. El problema que yo le veo es que de dia (o con el baño iluminado) no va a funcionar bien.

Saludos.


----------

